

India is an Android Country - tarun_anand
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/personal-tech/gadgets-special/At-91-Indroid-ring-drowns-rival-OSs-out/articleshow/22914327.cms

======
devx
This is why choosing WP over Android was such a _catastrophic_ decision for
Nokia. Nokia used to have _70 percent_ of the smartphone market in India. But
because of Android, they've lost almost all of their market there. If they
would've adopted Android early on, they could've maintained maybe not still 70
percent, but maybe not much lower than that either. The same goes for China,
and other countries India _used to_ own.

But with a new CEO that was going to get a bonus for _selling the company
cheaply_ [1], that's what you get, I suppose.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2013/09/21/just-
ho...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2013/09/21/just-how-inept-
was-nokias-board/)

